# A short Yoon Suin adventure (powered by Troika!) - game is on, still room.



## Ancalagon (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello!

I have a short adventure I want to run in the Yoon Suin setting - a "point" crawl in a ruined city overgrown by jungle.  I've already play-tested it with my group.  The goal here is to (of course) have fun with a short mission with a defined end, but also to try something new, both setting and system wide.

Yoon Suin is a vaguely Tibet/Nepal/India inspired setting, ruled by indolent slugmen who are obsessed with tea, opium and knowledge.  It is also the best RPG book I've purchased in the last 20 years. 

Troika! is a very simple yet robust gaming system, based on the old Fighting Fantasy "choose your own adventure" style books.  If you don't know the system, don't have the book, don't worry about it, is is extremely easy to learn.  Character creation is _very fast_ and somewhat random - you roll to see what character you are.  You could be a parchment witch, a lonesome king (who has no kingdom), a monkey wrangler, a poorly made dwarf....  What you do with this selection is, of course, entirely up to you - "designing" your character isn't the game here, playing your character is 

Troika! has a psychedelic science-fantasy flavor, one that will marry well with Yoon Suin I think.  Your characters will be locals, travelers, or perhaps visitors from beyond the stars.  This is my first pbp game as a GM, although I've been involved in several as a player.  If at the end of the adventure, everyone is having fun and wants to continue, we could! 

So who is interested?

Edit: we will go ahead if we have 3 players, and I will cap it at 6.
Edit 2:  if you are hesitating because you are afraid of getting a background you don't like, if it's something you _really hate_ I will allow a re-roll.  Alternatively players could "trade" PCs.  But do have an open mind, this isn't a classic "fighter wizard thief cleric" game.


----------



## Fradak (Aug 19, 2019)

I am. 
Lurking on your blog actually.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 19, 2019)

I certainly am! Ever since you recommended Yoon Suin to me, I've been eager to explore that world.

Don't know the Troika! system, but it sounds easy and fun.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 19, 2019)

All right!  I'm sure we can get another few to join.

In the meantime, both of you give me 11d6 roll (via coyote code) - I need to see the value rolled on each d6 

If I see your reply when I have my book accessible, I can give you your character in 5 minutes flat 

edit 3:  the "official" threads:

In game play: The Hunt for the Blue Palace (Yoon Suin/Troika!)
Out of character:  OSR - OOC:  The hunt for the blue palace (Troika!/Yoon-Suin, open).
Rogue Gallery:  OSR - RG:  The Hunt for the Blue Palace

(for some reason I can't edit the first post anymore :/)


----------



## Fradak (Aug 19, 2019)

Here you are:
A short Yoon Suin Adventure: 
1D6 = [6] = 6
1D6 = [2] = 2
1D6 = [4] = 4
1D6 = [5] = 5
1D6 = [1] = 1
1D6 = [5] = 5
1D6 = [6] = 6
1D6 = [5] = 5
1D6 = [2] = 2
1D6 = [5] = 5
1D6 = [2] = 2


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 19, 2019)

@Fradak 
SKILL: 5
LUCK:  8 
STAMINA: 18
(decent stats btw)
Background:
*Yongardy Lawyer*
Down in Yongardy they do things
differently. They respect the Law.
Every day there is a queue outside the
courts to get a seat to see the latest
up and coming barrister defend their
case with three feet of steel. The
people follow the careers of their
favourite solicitors, watch all their
cases, collect their portraits, and
sneak into the court after hours to
dab the patches of blood on white
handkerchiefs.
In Yongardy, they love the Law.
Possessions
• Rapier (Damage as Sword) and Puffy
Shirt or Sjambok (Damage as Club)
and Lots of Scars or Longsword
and Heavy Armour or Hammer and
Gargantuan Shield.
• Manual on Yongardy Law.
• Barrister’s Wig.
*Advanced Skills*
4 Fighting in your chosen Weapon
2 Etiquette
1 Healing

Also, generic starting gear:
2d6 Silver Pence (You get 7), a Knife, a Lantern & Flask of Oil, a Rucksack, 6 Provisions.

tada!


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 19, 2019)

(no 2 players will start with the same background)

So to give you a better understanding of what these numbers mean, if you are trying to do a generic skill check (something you aren't trained in), you have to roll 5 or less on 2d6.  But if you are ettiquette, then you would do 7 (ie 5 + your rank) or less on 2d6.

There are a lot of sly jokes in the backgrounds, for example the lawyer being a highly skill combatant maybe a wink at rules lawyering


----------



## Fradak (Aug 19, 2019)

So it's a trial by combat lawyer?


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 19, 2019)

Fradak said:


> So it's a trial by combat lawyer?



Yup - well that is what you used to do. Whatever happened for you to lose/quit your job and make your way to Yoon Suin is up to you to define, if you so wish.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 19, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> All right!  I'm sure we can get another few to join.
> 
> In the meantime, both of you give me 11d6 roll (via coyote code) - I need to see the value rolled on each d6
> 
> If I see your reply when I have my book accessible, I can give you your character in 5 minutes flat




Alright, here goes!

Yoon Suin character: 1D6 = [3] = 3
 1D6 = [5] = 5
 1D6 = [4] = 4
 1D6 = [3] = 3
 1D6 = [3] = 3
 1D6 = [6] = 6
 1D6 = [2] = 2
 1D6 = [6] = 6
 1D6 = [3] = 3
 1D6 = [1] = 1
 1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 19, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> Alright, here goes!
> 
> Yoon Suin character: 1D6 = [3] = 3
> 1D6 = [5] = 5
> ...



Ok!

Skill 5
Stamina 18
Luck 11
Background:
Fellow of the Peerage of Porters
& BasinFillers
Luggers are a servile group by nature, 
most often found in the service of 
others, weighed down by loads that 
would buckle a donkey. You take pride 
in this, so much so that the everyday 
assignments of the guild cannot sate 
your desire to serve, causing you 
to venture out in search of a real 
challenge for such a talented varlet. Possessions 
• A Wooden Yoke. 
• Brown Overcoat and Soft Doffing 
Cap of theGuild
•A Bale Hook (Damage as Knife and 
+1 on rolls to lift heavy objects).
•Length of Rope.
- Good boots

Advanced Skills
4 Strength
2 Fist Fighting
2 Run
1 Hook Fighting
1 Sneak
1 Awareness

Also, generic starting gear:
4 Silver Pence, a Knife, a Lantern & Flask of Oil, a Rucksack, 6 Provisions.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 20, 2019)

Alright, so I'm envisioning a short man of humble origins, broad of stature and constantly carrying stuff around with the yoke on his shoulders. A friendly but somewhat simple fellow, living to help people in whatever way he can -- which is mostly carrying stuff for them.

Any idea how to place him in the setting?


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 20, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> Alright, so I'm envisioning a short man of humble origins, broad of stature and constantly carrying stuff around with the yoke on his shoulders. A friendly but somewhat simple fellow, living to help people in whatever way he can -- which is mostly carrying stuff for them.
> 
> Any idea how to place him in the setting?




I see a few options

1:  You're the loyal and very capable companion of one of the other players, so your background mirrors them a bit

2:  You're from the Oligarchies - a mountainous region to the north of Yoon Suin, rich in minerals.  Porters help move out (and in!) all sorts of goods, before they reach the God River where they are loaded onto river boat and sent to their destination.  You grew tired of the mere mercantile nature of your carrying stuff, and wanted a more elevated/exciting nature of work.

3:  You're a local dockhand, who knows the Yellow City docks very well.  For many years, loading and unloading foreign and exotic goods was exciting to you, but no longer.

4:  something else?


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 20, 2019)

I like options 1 and 3. So how about I was a local dockhand, who then became a companion to one of the other players? At least, if anyone feels it could be fun to have a companion/servant around...

Familiarity with the Yellow City docks is a great idea, which makes for a character that really fits in the world. It also explains why he's a decent fist fighter.


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 20, 2019)

CHARACTER GENERATION!!!!!!!!!

2
3
1
5
5
3
1
4
1
6
6


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 20, 2019)

All right! With willinbear's entry we are good to go! I will post the character after lunch, but briefly you got temple knight.


----------



## Fradak (Aug 20, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> I like options 1 and 3. So how about I was a local dockhand, who then became a companion to one of the other players? At least, if anyone feels it could be fun to have a companion/servant around...




Do you need a lawyer my friend? 
Court can be deadly, it's always good to have a good advocate.

Perhaps, the lawyer could use someone like Don Quixote and Sancho Panza. Or maybe you needed the services of a lawyer and they became friends.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 20, 2019)

How about both?  I needed a lawyer because, perhaps, a higherup was disgruntled about me not doing my work according to his standards, perhaps when working out of town for another highup, and you defended me. Now, you need a sidekick and I’m available because my boss fired me despite being found not guilty. 

Something like that?


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 20, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> CHARACTER GENERATION!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2
> 3
> ...



Here is your character, perhaps the first slugman of the party (up to you).

Skill 4
Stamina 17
Luck 12
Standard equipment, 4 silver pennies

Temple Knight of the Bull Of Battle

You were once (and possibly still  are) a fanatical monk set to maintain 
constant, vigilant martial readiness in  preparation for the end times, when the Krakens rise from the sea to devour the Yellow City. You are 
always prepared and never unready.
Possessions
• The Blessing of the Bull of Battle.
• 6 Swords of your choice (all curved, to represent the blessed horns)
Advanced Skills
3 Awareness
2 Blacksmithing
1 Sword Fighting
1 Greatsword Fighting

Special
The blessing of the Bull of Battle awards you Armour equal to half (rounded down) the number of Swords you carry. If  you carried 6 Swords your Armour would be 3 while if you carried 9 it would be 4. 
You must be overtly armed at all times or else the Bull of Battle will take this blessing away until you forge and donate to the unarmed a brand new Sword

Note: the Bull of Battle is a somewhat important cult in the Yellow City (it does have hundreds of them...).  You can be a human follower, or you could be a Slugman.  Slugmen are the effective rulers of the Yellow City, and are renowned for their use of magic.  Slugmen with no magic are at the bottom of the ladder, short lived and with little influence (although with still more legal and social clout than humans, who are second-class citizens).   The fact that you have devoted yourself to a god of battle instead of scholarly studies or hedonism makes you a quack by slugmen standard but who knows, perhaps there is a method to your madness...


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 20, 2019)

I am probably an outcast slugman with no magic devoting myself to the bull of battle. I have six khukri.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 20, 2019)

Excellent!

It will take me a day or two to get properly set up, and maybe another player will join us, but in the meantime, you can have some tea:









						The Hunt for the Blue Palace (Yoon Suin/Troika!)
					

Rogue Gallery: OSR - RG:  The Hunt for the Blue Palace Out of Character thread: OSR - OOC:  The hunt for the blue palace (Troika!/Yoon-Suin, open).  You are in the Hall of the Blessed Waters, a brick tea-house abutting an enormous warehouse, the Great Granary of Yoon-Suin.  You are sipping on...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 20, 2019)

@Fradak , going for the longsword option option I see! This works with the setting - a traveler from beyond Xian...


----------



## Fradak (Aug 21, 2019)

Yup, longsword it is. I think the picture match the setting.
I still have to come with a background for me and JustinCase.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 21, 2019)

That is a great image @Fradak 

I think that @JustinCase 's character will be the "connector" - you met him at the docks some time ago when you first arrived in the Yellow City.  After he quit his job, he may have worked for @wingilbear 's character.  The slugman is the person who knows Dubi Gan.

@wingilbear :  I tried a playtest of the game yesterday and it made me realize something - skill 4 characters ... it kinda sucks.  I am using GM fiat to increase your skill to 5.  

@ everyone:  I'm ready ish to start.  As soon as everyone has posted their characters in the Rogue Gallery, we will start.  This is a small group, but I'm hoping that it will lead to faster play (less chances of someone being late for whatever reason).  I am very much looking forward to this!  

If someone else wants to join in, there is still time!


----------



## wingilbear (Aug 21, 2019)

Rogue gallery?


----------



## Fradak (Aug 21, 2019)

wingilbear said:


> Rogue gallery?











						RG:  The Hunt for the Blue Palace
					

This thread is for posting your Troika! characters for this short campaign.  In Character thread:  The Hunt for the Blue Palace (Yoon Suin/Troika!) Out of Character thread:  OSR - OOC:  The hunt for the blue palace (Troika!/Yoon-Suin, open).




					www.enworld.org


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 21, 2019)

New person here, looking to join in! 
It's my first play by post, so be gentle. 

I have the troika book beside me, and I've been looking to try it out.
Psychedelic-weird-fantasy is my jam.


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 21, 2019)

1D6 = [4] = 4
1D6 = [6] = 6
1D6 = [1] = 1
1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [2] = 2
1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [2] = 2
1D6 = [1] = 1
1D6 = [2] = 2


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 21, 2019)

All right, let's decode that in my handy character creator grid 

Skill 5   (it should be 4 but I'm bumping all skill 4 to 5, 4 is just too low)
Luck: 7
Stamina:  18

Epopt
You are a roaming seer, selling your
visions at courts and fetes. You are
instantly recognisable by your yellow
coif and habit as being open for
business. Road weary and worldwise,
your unpopular visions cause you to
constantly move on.
Possessions
• Yellow epopt outfit, padded for
protection against unhappy clients
(counts as Modest Armour).
• Epopt Staff, being a walking staff
with seeing crystal on one end
(Damage as Staff).
• Collapsible tent, large enough for
your stall.
Advanced Skills
2 Awareness
2 Evaluate
1 Second Sight
1 Etiquette
1 Fist Fighting
1 Run
Special
Epopts may Test their Luck to get
a yes or no answer to a question
about mundane matters. The GM
should make this Test in private, not
informing the Epopt if their visions
are accurate.

Starting money 7 silvers
Generic equipment:  a Knife, a Lantern & Flask of Oil, a Rucks ack, 6 Provisions.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 21, 2019)

As to how you fit in the group @tuffghost12 , I think that one is easy - one other PC (maybe @wingilbear 's slugman character), whom you had dealt with before, consulted you on if this was a favorable venture.  The omen were so favorable you decided to joint!


----------



## tuffghost12 (Aug 21, 2019)

Sounds good! Thanks for setting me up!
I just posted my character in the other thread.
If there's anything wrong, just give me a heads up.


----------



## Fradak (Aug 22, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> How about both?  I needed a lawyer because, perhaps, a higherup was disgruntled about me not doing my work according to his standards, perhaps when working out of town for another highup, and you defended me. Now, you need a sidekick and I’m available because my boss fired me despite being found not guilty.
> 
> Something like that?




When they finally found him, the lawyer was sleeping in a gutter. Unrecognizable in his rags, they had to search for the only element which might formally identify the man, the family sword he was using as a beggar staff. They dragged him bluntly to the trough and gave him a forced bath to remove the opium reek and the crab naughty word smell.

Subötaï had left the Khan’s court several months ago. His last case, although he emerged victorious, had led him into a deep depression. Under normal circumstances, a lawyer quickly learns to lock his conscience into a chest and to throw the key away. But succeeding to clear that evil wizard he defended had shaken his convictions and he fell into the pipe.

They cleaned him and took him to court where he was charged to plead the case of an accused man. When they promised him a free smoke if he agreed to defended this poor fellow, Subötaï understood they chose him to lose in a fixed trial. They wanted the man executed. The smart move was to accept the deal.

But that was not counting the stupidity of Subötaï. The stubborn lawyer could not help but fight and despite his intoxication level, he cleaved the opposing lawyer.
The court was outraged, both their heads put at a price and to save their lives, they had no choice but to flee Yongardy.

Saving this man’s life was a salvation for the lawyer and that experience put him back on track. He definitely dropped the pipe and they took the route of the Yellow City where everything becomes possible.


It's just an idea, but that's what came out. Feel free to add stuff.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 22, 2019)

Sure. I am game. My computer is in the shop so I am posting from my phone, which is a pain to cut-and-paste from, so you'll just have to trust these are my rolls: 6, 3, 5, 1, 1, 2, 4, 6, 3, 5, 2.

Sounds strange but interesting.


----------



## Fradak (Aug 22, 2019)

Glad you joined.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 22, 2019)

Fradak said:


> When they finally found him, the lawyer was sleeping in a gutter. Unrecognizable in his rags, they had to search for the only element which might formally identify the man, the family sword he was using as a beggar staff. They dragged him bluntly to the trough and gave him a forced bath to remove the opium reek and the crab naughty word smell.
> 
> Subötaï had left the Khan’s court several months ago. His last case, although he emerged victorious, had led him into a deep depression. Under normal circumstances, a lawyer quickly learns to lock his conscience into a chest and to throw the key away. But succeeding to clear that evil wizard he defended had shaken his convictions and he fell into the pipe.
> 
> ...



Absolutely great! I love it.

Perhaps Pinpehlu is watching Subotai's every move, preventing him from every picking up the pipe again. The porter is a friendly man, politeness ingrained into his every fibre from his years of working as basically a servant, but to a friend he can be somewhat more direct, perhaps?


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 22, 2019)

I think that we have enough players now,  I will close the game.  Fitz's PC will show up soon!


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 22, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Sure. I am game. My computer is in the shop so I am posting from my phone, which is a pain to cut-and-paste from, so you'll just have to trust these are my rolls: 6, 3, 5, 1, 1, 2, 4, 6, 3, 5, 2.
> 
> Sounds strange but interesting.



Dubi Gan is our highest skilled PC and the lowest stamina. He also is a pretty poor wizard.

Skill: 6 
Stamina: 14 
Luck: 9

Background: Venturesome Academic

You spent the last few years in the academies of the Yellow City, in theory reading about magic, but in reality devouring travel journals and philosophical treaties. But you _do_ know a spell, that's good enough right?

Money: 8 silver pieces and 100 rupees
• Reading Glasses in a sturdy case (you 
cannot read without them).
•Sword of your Father: you grew up in the yellow city, but your father is from the far reaches of Sugh and of a fiercer demeanor. Once he learned of your decision to search for the Blue Palace yourself, he declared that it was time, and gave you his sword (imagine a chef's knife with a 20 inch blade...) 
• Bundle of Candles and Matches.
• Writing materials.
• Journal.
Generic equipment: knife, rucksack, lantern and oil
6 provisions, lovingly prepared by your worried mother. 
Advanced Skills
2 Evaluate
2 Astrology
1 Healing
1 Spell – Sleep 
1 Sword Fighting 
1 Sleight of Hand
Special
You may Test your Luck to recall facts 
that you might reasonably be expected to have encountered relating to the 
natural sciences and humanities.

SLEEP: cost 2 stamina to cast, skill test (6+1) to cast successfully.
The wizard convinces a target to forgo wakefulness for a time, causing them 
to sleep until woken unless they successfully Test their Luck. Remember: 
fighting is loud.


For a little while Dubi Gan will be still GM controlled, but within a post or 3 Fitz will take over


----------



## Greenmtn (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks like it is still open, I'm in if you will have me.

_: 1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [4] = 4
1D6 = [1] = 1
1D6 = [6] = 6
1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [2] = 2
1D6 = [2] = 2
1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [5] = 5
1D6 = [2] = 2
1D6 = [3] = 3


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 29, 2019)

Greenmtn said:


> Looks like it is still open, I'm in if you will have me.
> 
> _: 1D6 = [3] = 3
> 1D6 = [4] = 4
> ...



Hello

Unfortunately there is a glitch that is stopping me from editing the title of this thread, we are full right now. However this may change in the future. 

You rolled a monkey monger as your character btw 

Monkeymonger
Life on The Wall is hard. One is never 
more than a few yards from an endless 
fall yet those precarious villages still 
need to eat. This is where you come 
in with your Edible Monkeys (the 
distinction is purely for appeal since 
all monkeys are of course edible). 
You used to spend days on end 
dangling your feet off the edge of the 
world, watching over your chittering 
livestock while they scampered hither 
and thither, but there was no future 
in monkey meat. You wanted much 
more and so stepped off. Or you fell 
off. Either way you and some unlucky 
monkeys are here now and that’s all 
that matters.
Possessions
• Monkey Club.
• Butcher’s Knife.
• 1d6 Small Monkeys that do not heed 
commands but are too scared and 
hungry to travel far from you.
• A Pocket Full of Monkey Treats.
Advanced Skills
4 Climb
2 Trapping
1 Club Fighting
1 Knife Fighting


----------



## Greenmtn (Aug 29, 2019)

Thats funny. OK Have fun with the game guys!


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 19, 2020)

LindaDeck said:


> I don't understand the rules correctly. May be any guide?




Hello

I would be happy to assist you if you have questions about Troika!  However, this adventure is over, so we are no longer playing the game on EN world (sorry!)


----------

